
But what is the Fourier Transform? A visual introduction - tambourine_man
https://youtube.com/watch?v=spUNpyF58BY
======
Nokinside
Oh boy was that well presented. I wish I had seen this when I studied signal
processing.

~~~
DoingIsLearning
Same! I feel that this 20 min video reached an intuition level that is
equivalent to what were probably a couple of months of my ECE undergrad.

------
nayuki
Later duplicate that ended up on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16242103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16242103)

